# Seeking Advice



## Phaeton (4 Dec 2016)

Any good? Anything better at comparable price?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111887599062


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Dec 2016)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Dec 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> The link doesn't work for me.


Try now


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Any good? Anything better at comparable price?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111887599062


FTFY


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Dec 2016)

That works!


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Dec 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Any good? Anything better at comparable price?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111887599062



It's a direct drive motor, which means it will be very quiet and quite quick.

Unfortunately, direct drives are surprisingly poor at climbing, which is what a lot of people want from an ebike rather than outright speed.

A geared hub motor will climb much better at a cost of a bit more noise and less speed.

Having said that, a 500w geared motor will rattle along pretty well, particularly if the controller draws quite a few amps from the battery.

Bear in mind 500w is illegal for use anywhere the public has access, although all the motors look the same and I've never heard of a prosecution.

Lots of choice - legal and illegal - from Blue My Sky (BMS), a reliable Chinese supplier.

https://bmsbattery.com/

In the UK, Panda Ebikes has a good name.

http://www.pandaebikes.com/product-category/conversion-kits/?orderby=price


----------



## Phaeton (4 Dec 2016)

Thanks for that didn't realise 500watt was illegal I had initially found a 250watt but this was only £40 more I think so we'll rule it out. Probably false economy but this is for my wife we already have the mountain bike & I really doubt she will use it so trying to do it cheaply is required. if she gets on with it them I think we'll just buy a ready made one. I liked the idea it was a complete kit with all the pays that I'd require.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Dec 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Thanks for that didn't realise 500watt was illegal I had initially found a 250watt but this was only £40 more I think so we'll rule it out. Probably false economy but this is for my wife we already have the mountain bike & I really doubt she will use it so trying to do it cheaply is required. if she gets on with it them I think we'll just buy a ready made one. I liked the idea it was a complete kit with all the pays that I'd require.



Rider weight plays quite a big part.

Lasses tend to weigh less than lads, so if Mrs P is not massively overweight a legal 250w kit will do the job nicely.

And it doesn't sound like she's too fussed about (relatively) high performance.

Most unlikely you'd get into bother with an illegal kit, but for your proposed use I can't see the point of taking even that minimal risk.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Dec 2016)

Let's just be gentlemanly & say she's a big girl, speed is not an issue 10 mph will be fast enough for her, climbing assist is a higher priority over speed.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Dec 2016)

The Bafang BPM motor is one the best climbing, legal hub motors.

I'm not sure what BPM stands for, but in ebike circles it's Big Powerful Motor.

It should be just the job for what you want.

http://www.ebike-solutions.com/en/s...0w/bafang-bpm-front-wheel-motor-36v-250w.html


----------



## keithmac (5 Dec 2016)

A couple of hundred more and you could do a crank drive conversion?, TSDZ2 with a 12ah 36v battery.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Dec 2016)

Thanks both but that is the problem, there is so much choice, I don't mind spending the money as long as it's on the right stuff. So that after trying it 3 times & she says she's never going near it again I can at least get a little back.


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Dec 2016)

Phaeton, have you looked at the Pedelec forum? www.pedelecs.co.uk

They have a lot of stuff about home built conversions from kits, and completely home built conversions.....


----------



## Phaeton (19 Dec 2016)

Salad Dodger said:


> Phaeton, have you looked at the Pedelec forum? www.pedelecs.co.uk


I have in the past but I don't find either website or the forum that user friendly, but I will have another look


----------

